# Moving to Joburg



## vaibhav1991 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am moving to Joburg on October 1st and will be working as an IB analyst with a big MNC investment banking bank based out of Fricker road. I am planning to take up a place in and around Fricker road in areas such as Sandton, Illovo, Morningside, etc. I am looking for people to share a 2BHK apartment with me. Please feel free to reply if this might interest you?

Also, feel free to ping if you just want to introduce yourself.

Thanks.


----------



## crazyrohit44 (Feb 10, 2017)

vaibhav1991 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am moving to Joburg on October 1st and will be working as an IB analyst with a big MNC investment banking bank based out of Fricker road. I am planning to take up a place in and around Fricker road in areas such as Sandton, Illovo, Morningside, etc. I am looking for people to share a 2BHK apartment with me. Please feel free to reply if this might interest you?
> 
> ...


Hi Vaibhav,

I am working with MNC- bank and was in SA for 3 months with the same bank. Post my short term assignment I have received a permanent job offer. Right now I am juggling between various processes for Visa. Can you please advise me a bit. The bank has already appointed a reputed visa agent for this process but getting advice from you would be far meaningful.

Kindly note I have hardly seen any bankers post in this forum so your help would be shot in the arm

Please advise.

Regards

RJ


----------



## vaibhav1991 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi RJ,

Happy to hear that - congratulations!

Do add me on facebook - will be happy to share the details there.

-Vaibhav Kotra


----------

